# Canadian Bacon time



## link (Oct 9, 2017)

I had a pork tender loin pack (two to a pack) and wanted to do something with it so I followed Bears Step by Step and as expected it came out awesome (thanks Bear). 
Here it is after two weeks curing: 







Fry test: Could have just left it like this and been happy.






After 6 hours of smoke. Used Apple pellets and a 12" A-Maze-N Tube.






I took some to the guys at work - they all loved it.
I left some at home for my wife and son - they loved it.
Took the rest up hunting - my buddies loved it.

And just like that it was gone. time to make some more.

Thanks for looking

Link


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

Excellent looking CB!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

Excellent looking CB!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 9, 2017)

That looks great.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice job and points to you on that bacon ... I am going to make some shortly .. going to make it from loin and tenderloin also .. again .. very nice job ...........


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 10, 2017)

Great job! Funny how it disappears, huh?


----------



## link (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for the comments. Yeah, it sure disappeared fast. I did not plan on it all being gone. I need to get some more going. On the plus side I have 20lbs of bacon ready to smoke this weekend.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2017)

That is GOOD looking CB.  Man it sure went fast!
Gary


----------



## pugsbrew (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks great.  How did you smoke it, and what temp did meat get to during smoking?  Is it safe to eat uncooked?


----------



## link (Mar 8, 2018)

I followed the steps here https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/canadian-bacon-dry-cured-step-by-step.176177/. Cannot go wrong with this.


----------

